# Favorite flute solos from the flute garden of delight



## obwan

Eycks music can be really quite charming, but also a little repetitive... thats why I gave it up 2 years ago.

a couple of weeks ago I relented and downloaded a couple partituras, actually 3 Pavan Lachrymae, Doen Daphne, and Engels Nachtgael. I thought that 3 should be enough due to their similarity with each other. but now i NEED more!

still don't want to over do it though... how bout any suggestions? What are your favorite selections?

I'm thinking maybe I should download 1 from each category, 1 psalm, 1 drinking song, 1 popular song etc. etc....

I used to play so many, but now I wanna try something different and tackle at least a few I've never played before.

What are your favorites?


----------

